# 2012 Fuji bikes released



## smoothie7

The 2012 lineup of Fuji bikes are now on their website. Woohoo!!  
I'm like a kid at a candy store


----------



## jadrum37

I like the paint jobs this year pretty slick. The fondo series is nice.


----------



## Tripleblack

Yeah, the Gran Fondo 2.0 is bad ass! What's up with none of the bikes having SRAM components anymore tho?


----------



## smoothie7

I wish they would put the MSRP's on the website


----------



## smartyiak

*Cyclocross Forks*

Hey...look at that!!! They were somehow able to match the color of the fork with that of the frame. I wonder what new technology allowed Fuji to make such forward leaps? 

I like it!!! And what with cross season coming up...

Oh...and here: Fuji Bikes - Home

-Smarty


----------



## Fujiteam2008

When will they post prices? Does enyone have eny estimates on 2012 prices? I'm looking into buying the sst 2.0
- thanks


----------



## Sablotny

Dig the Altamira Team Edition. Sastre and Menchov didn't bring it to the Vuelta this year... but Cobo did. Hope the frame only deal shown on the web page is reality with the dealers - even at Performance pricing?


----------



## smoothie7

I noticed yesterday that Fuji has posted prices on their website.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

I like the new colors...Very nice!!!


----------



## M-theory

The colors are horrendous.


----------



## Italianrider76

Damn the SSTs look good!


----------



## mobilesleepy

What's the deal with the Roubaix's? Have they evolved like the Allez and CAAD10? Are they any good? I like the colors-except for the black and gold one. Gaudy.


----------



## smoothie7

I have a 2011 Roubaix and I really like it.


----------



## markgiardini

I am digging the colour of the 2012 SST, however the wheels on the SST 1.0 are too out there!


----------



## shokhead

GRAN FONDO 2.0 DI2 UL looks interesting at msrp of $4889. Then the downside of Roto crank and BB{not up on those}, Shimano 105 CASSETTE, KMC X10 chain{again not up on that brand} and oval wheelsets, brakes, headset, sten, seatpost and handlebar which I know nothing much about.


----------



## NJgreyhead

*Gran Fondo 3.0 experience?*

I just saw a nice write-up of the 2012 Gran Fondo 3.0 in Bicyling mag. Sounds like maybe it's a cf bike for me - 105 drivetrain, a more upright position (I am not young and supple), and I like the price real well.
Anybody out there that has one, or has ridden one, etc?
TIA.


----------



## Alpha-Q

any reviews on the roubaix 1.0 (red)?

planning to get my first roadbike.


----------

